# Fossa



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Are these freaky things in the trade at all? 
If so im guessing DWA?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Not in the trade. A few zoos have them. Definitely DWAL if they were available.

Awesome critters....


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

they would be ace as pets


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

The one I met hated people and got very aggressive when you went near her. I dont know if they would make a great pet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

they dropped an 's', its now spelled Fosa.

Full of useless information I am :zzz:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> they dropped an 's', its now spelled Fosa


And pronounced Foosa, should have added an 'o'!


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

i dunno, ive got aged wildlife books, the older editions are always the best if you ask me


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ive got a book about zoos published in 1905 :lol2:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Look ok to me!!!!


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

One of these nnearly bit my finger off when I worked in a zoo. They pounce and bite the back of the neck of their victims in a split second. Very dangerous animals.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

In actual fact i swear that i was told of 2 kept privately but i cant remember any details at all just that a private keeper had 2 .....


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Stunning but mean little :censor:s!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Never seen an animal shred a chicken as quick as a fossa. Absolutely stunning with possibly some of the most haunting eyes of any animal.


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

They are amazing animals. But I reckon yes, DWA...


----------



## wickedweasel (Jun 2, 2010)

Omerov1986 said:


> Are these freaky things in the trade at all?
> If so im guessing DWA?



This should help with any queries about different animals on the DWA

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Zak said:


> Never seen an animal shred a chicken as quick as a fossa. Absolutely stunning with possibly some of the most haunting eyes of any animal.


Yes they have beautiful eyes


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

fossa are the nuts. here's the pic to prove it.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Absolutlely brilliant animals, the only ones I've seen in this country are at Marwell : victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

evilchild said:


> fossa are the nuts. here's the pic to prove it.
> 
> image


LOL! And another LOL for good measure!


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Absolutlely brilliant animals, the only ones I've seen in this country are at Marwell : victory:


They have them in the rare species conservation centre in Sandwich too.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

they can be purchased, but are expensive, i have seen them on american dealers lists, most would go to privatley run zoos etc.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Seen this one at Marwell a few years ago. Strange looking thing!:whistling2:


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

looks like a cross between a cat and a squirrel


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Bigger than a cat though. Quite a lot bigger than you expect!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ideally you'd want a steady supply of cute cuddly Lemurs to feed them!

We never saw one in the wild in Madagascar, but did see some of their "leftovers".


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

ew...cute till they're on your neck i suppose....


----------

